# Scale for the SPINDRIFT is set!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The scale for the future Moebius Models *SPINDRIFT* has been determined by the lovely Ms. Deanna Lund! 










To dream of electric sheep....


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice diorama! Hope she comes molded in that sexy tan color.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wouldn't that be nice! :woohoo:

....but I fear that a model of that nature and size would be like the Big Franky....EXPENSIVE and limited.

The Spindrift kit ....I mean


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

You can keep the Spindrift....I'll just take Deanna Lund :thumbsuplease!

Actually.I am really looking forward to this being announced!!!!!!

Hopefully the NEXT big thing after the Flying Sub!!

BP


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

WHAT Spindrift? :devil:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Oh wow!....there is a model in that photo!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

fluke said:


> Oh wow!....there is a model in that photo!


Yep, and the Spindrift too.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I like this one better.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I like this one better.


Wow, that's almost a cross of "Land of the Giants" and "Time Tunnel".


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

These are even happier! All in favor of Ms. Lund AND her pick of scale say Aye!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

She makes me feel all funny inside!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

She makes me feel funny on the OUTside. Can't think of many women I'd rather be crash-landed and stranded with.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm more of a Heather Young fan, myself. Those bright eyes and that cute pixie face make me feel giant-sized!

(Don't get me wrong, Deanna is a beauty, too!)


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Speaking of size....of the model that is, we've seen some pretty big models surface in the last couple of years. How are you guys finding the room to display your completed works?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, for a Spindrift THAT size, I'd carve out a campsite somewhere in my back yard.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Wonder why we never got to see photos of Marta Kristen in a bikini next to the Jupiter II model?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=61499&stc=1&d=1214021054[/IMG-LEFT]



NTRPRZ said:


> Wonder why we never got to see photos of Marta Kristen in a bikini next to the Jupiter II model?


This is probably as close as you'll get, for now . . .


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Have to agree with Perfesser Coffee...I was always a Heather Young fan...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> Have to agree with Perfesser Coffee...I was always a Heather Young fan...


More recent photos I've seen of her shown that her beauty has held up over the years. True beauty survives.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I met her at Wonder-Con in San Francisco a couple of years ago and she still does look great--total sweetheart too.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

meeting minutes...." You want me to wear a swin suit and pose with a prop?"


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Heather Young:

http://lismemories.com/lis/news/past_shows/chiller02/chiller0402_05.jpg

Heather and Deanna:

http://lismemories.com/lis/news/past_shows/chiller02/chillera.jpg


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool Pics Admiral....THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

They still look sweet after all these years! Amazing!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd love to see a 1/6 or 1/4 scale kit of her holding the spindrift!!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

How large would a 1/48 scale Spindrift be?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*TOO SMALL!!*

The Aurora/PL Spindy is what 1/60th?

IF 1/35 is the true scale of the Lunar Models Spindy that makes it 16.5" in length.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just make it 1/12 scale, like the studio "hero" prop. :thumbsup:
Don't worry, JP, you can always put it on a coffee table. :wave:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> *TOO SMALL!!*
> 
> The Aurora/PL Spindy is what 1/60th?
> 
> IF 1/35 is the true scale of the Lunar Models Spindy that makes it 16.5" in length.


I hear ys 

I just love the irwin allen inspired ships and I want to build them all. This means having enough room in my place to display them. Whatever the scale may be, I think the most "practical" size is about 12 to 18 inches long. This is a good size for details, lighting kits, and being able to put it into a bookcase or shelf. Real conversation pieces when I have company. 

While I loved the big kits that PL put out like their C57D and 1/350 Enterprise Refit, I didn't buy them cause there was no place to put them except in my garage ceiling.
The Seaview is an exception cause it is long and narrow so it fits nicely up against the wall on a shelf. But the Spindrift and Jupiter/Gemini saucer are also wide making it hard to display. 

Personally, I'm really looking forward to an 18 inch LIS saucer, flying sub, and a spindrift.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

beatlepaul said:


> You can keep the Spindrift....I'll just take Deanna Lund :thumbsuplease!
> 
> Actually.I am really looking forward to this being announced!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Dear BeatlePaul: By the way, I LOVED the photo you posted in the petition for a large Spindrift forum. With it's curving sides, smaller passenger door, and other details, it's clear that the model was digitally measured from or cast off the original filming miniature.....much different looking from the Aurora or Lunar attempts or the Fox blueprints. Happy Holidays to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I wouldnt buy a spindirft as big as that studio model...I bought the C57D, and sold it, as There was no room in my place for something that big..I got starry eyed again, and bought the seaview, but the same problem..too big..I guess in my opinion, in the end, the best place for models of that size is the studios themselves...I will probbaly never build the seaview..lol..and in my case, the PL/Aurora Spindift is fine for me..


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

fluke said:


> She makes me feel all funny inside!


Kinda like when we climbed the rope in gym class.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL!!!!  
I wonder if the Spindrift is on the dwrawing board as we speak??

One wonders........:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave says no, so, no.

But if you like, I could take my old Aurora Spindrift and take a picture of it on my drawing board.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We have NO Spindrift model in ANY scale on any drawing board now. 
Honest, we don't have it on our list now. I have the list right here. NO Spindrift at this date!
Keep beating this dead horse if you like - the horse is still DEAD! 

Dave


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PM Moderator said:


> We have NO Spindrift model in ANY scale on any drawing board now.


If you don't mind my asking, why not?


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Let the Moebius guys take a break .. We have a seaview, LS space pod, LS space chariot, Big Frankie and now A flying Sub in 1/32 scale on the way! I think we could all wait for Moebius to take a breather and when they get to the spindrift they will get to it! And being Spindrift is not on the drawing board I do wonder what they have waiting in the wings for us to droole over?Im sure its something good! 
Dave though we keep talking about the subject we do love the work that has been done!! keep the kits coming!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here here! Bravo! Thank you guys so much for all these great kits! ..but hurry up with that Spindrift! What scale will you be doing, by the way?


...just kidding.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Aw geez drew...when I saw you posted in this thread, I thought you were gonna be offering up a kit of Deanna Lund in scale with Lunar's Spindrift .


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> We have NO Spindrift model in ANY scale on any drawing board now.
> Honest, we don't have it on our list now. I have the list right here. NO Spindrift at this date!
> Keep beating this dead horse if you like - the horse is still DEAD!
> 
> Dave


You *could * share the list and put the Spindrift issue to bed. :devil:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

HAHA!

If and when "someone" does a large scale injection kit of the spindrift will do Deanna up real nice!

Actually... a 1/6th Deanna in a bikini with a tiny little Spindrift would be a cool figure kit that ship builder's might actually build too! Hmmm. 2009 will be an interesting year, I think!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Keep on beating that poor dead horse!
He doesn't feel it any longer!
Thread closed


----------

